# No sound in all apps except browser



## blind0ne (Feb 8, 2022)

Hi, today I've connected headset, the sound in browser goes well in and out. In port Telegram Desktop it goes only in (this port is deprecated, i've tried to recompile it already), and in openarena game port the sound also don't go out. It seems to be some problem with playing sound in all apps except browser (firefox one), chromium also does not produce anything(


----------



## SirDice (Feb 8, 2022)

Post the output of `cat /dev/sndstat`.


----------



## blind0ne (Feb 8, 2022)

SirDice said:


> Post the output of `cat /dev/sndstat`.




```
ihor@ihor:~ % cat /dev/sndstat
Installed devices:
pcm0: <NVIDIA (0x0072) (HDMI/DP 8ch)> (play)
pcm1: <NVIDIA (0x0072) (HDMI/DP 8ch)> (play)
pcm2: <NVIDIA (0x0072) (HDMI/DP 8ch)> (play)
pcm3: <NVIDIA (0x0072) (HDMI/DP 8ch)> (play)
pcm4: <Realtek ALC262 (Analog)> (play/rec) default
pcm5: <Realtek ALC262 (Front Analog Headphones)> (play)
No devices installed from userspace.
```


----------



## blind0ne (Feb 8, 2022)

Just tried to install doom-3 and doom-3-demo -> now I'm back to the times of tyrannosaurus with the screen resolution around 200/300 pixels.
Here is the dump from console on incident: 

```
ihor@ihor:~ % linux-doom3-demo
DOOM 1.1.1286 linux-x86 Nov 28 2004 20:09:31
GetLocalAddress failed: gethostbyname failed: localhost host not found
------ Initializing File System ------
Loaded pk4 /usr/local/lib/linux-doom3-demo/demo/demo00.pk4 with checksum 0xfe75bbef
Current search path:
/home/ihor/.doom3-demo/demo
/usr/local/lib/linux-doom3-demo/demo
/usr/local/lib/linux-doom3-demo/demo/demo00.pk4 (12234 files)
game DLL: 0x0 in pak: 0x0
file system initialized.
--------------------------------------

Running in restricted demo mode.

----- Initializing Decls -----
------------------------------
/proc/cpuinfo CPU frequency: 2527.05 MHz
guessing video ram ( use +set sys_videoRam to force ) ..
Setup X display connection
found XNVCtrl extension 1.29
Detected
        2.53 GHz CPU
        49088 MB of System memory
        4096 MB of Video memory on an optimal video architecture

This system qualifies for High quality!
------- Initializing renderSystem --------
using ARB renderSystem
renderSystem initialized.
--------------------------------------
5151 strings read from strings/english.lang
Couldn't open journal files
couldn't exec editor.cfg
execing default.cfg
couldn't exec DoomConfig.cfg
couldn't exec autoexec.cfg
5151 strings read from strings/english.lang
----- Initializing Sound System ------
sound system initialized.
--------------------------------------
----- R_InitOpenGL -----
dlopen(libGL.so.1)
Initializing OpenGL display
Using XFree86-VidModeExtension Version 2.2
DGA DirectVideo Mouse (Version 2.0) initialized
Free86-VidModeExtension Activated at 800x600
libGL error: No matching fbConfigs or visuals found
libGL error: failed to load driver: swrast
Using 8/8/8 Color bits, 8 Alpha bits, 24 depth, 8 stencil display.
Fatal X Error:
  Major opcode of failed request: 154
  Minor opcode of failed request: 3
  Serial number of failed request: 64
BadValue (integer parameter out of range for operation)
Fatal X Error:
  Major opcode of failed request: 154
  Minor opcode of failed request: 5
  Serial number of failed request: 66
GLXBadContext
Fatal X Error:
  Major opcode of failed request: 154
  Minor opcode of failed request: 26
  Serial number of failed request: 66
GLXBadContext
GL_RENDERER: (null)
GL_EXTENSIONS: (null)

------- Input Initialization -------
XKB extension: compile time 0x1:0x0, runtime 0x1:0x0: OK
XKB extension present on server ( 0x1:0x0 )
------------------------------------
dlopen(libasound.so.2)
dlopen(libasound.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory) fai
led�U
H�U
@~(

Alsa is not available
----------- Alsa Shutdown ------------
--------------------------------------
------ OSS Sound Initialization ------
opened sound device '/dev/dsp'
ioctl SNDCTL_SYSINFO failed: Invalid argument
this ioctl is only available in OSS/Linux implementation. If you run OSS/Free, don't
bother./dev/dsp - bit rate: 16, channels: 2, frequency: 44100
allocated a mix buffer of 16384 bytes
--------------------------------------
signal caught: Segmentation fault
si_code 1
Trying to exit gracefully..
Shutting down sound hardware
------ OSS Sound Shutdown ------
close sound device
--------------------------------
idRenderSystem::Shutdown()
double fault Segmentation fault, bailing out
ihor@ihor:~ %
```


----------



## SirDice (Feb 8, 2022)

I'm seem to be having a deja-vu, didn't you ask this before?



blind0ne said:


> Just tried to install doom-3 and doom-3-demo -> now I'm back to the times of tyrannosaurus with the screen resolution around 200/300 pixels.


Deal with one issue at a time.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Feb 8, 2022)

SirDice said:


> deja-vu



Maybe this, where you also requested output from `cat /dev/sndstat` and so on: 









						Solved - No sound from front jack
					

Hi, when I'm plugin my headphone in computer's jack-port, there is no sound at all(  What should I do to get sound working from somewhere?   root@ihor:/usr/ # dmesg | grep pcm pcm0:  at nid 4 on hdaa0 pcm1:  at nid 5 on hdaa0 pcm2:  at nid 6 on hdaa0 pcm3:  at nid 7 on hdaa0 pcm4:  at nid 21 and...




					forums.freebsd.org


----------



## blind0ne (Feb 11, 2022)

How to actually set the audio device for program to use? How it is possible for only Firefox able for playing sound?


----------



## kpedersen (Feb 11, 2022)

SirDice said:


> I'm seem to be having a deja-vu


Me too but only because I recall having that same error over a decade ago trying to run Doom 3 on my nifty Sony Vaio running Fedora Core 4.


----------



## blind0ne (Feb 11, 2022)

kpedersen said:


> Me too but only because I recall having that same error over a decade ago trying to run Doom 3 on my nifty Sony Vaio running Fedora Core 4.


There is also no sound from telegram, chromium etc....


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Feb 12, 2022)

blind0ne said:


> How to actually set the audio device for program to use?



FreeBSD requires an orderly approach. This can surprise people who are accustomed to simply plugging things in, or switching from one device to another.

For example, in this order (1-2-3):

quit the application from which sound is required
set an audio device
restart the application.
If you use a web browser such as Firefox, no need to quit the application. 

The preferred audio device will be used when you open a new tab.


Cross-reference: <https://forums.freebsd.org/posts/556010>


----------

